# New Tree Stand on its way!



## Jim (Aug 25, 2009)

I took the plunge and have a new treestand coming.

A Summint Viper SS. Cant wait to start practicing with it in the yard.

https://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catid=viper


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2009)

Jim, just how big a boy are ya'? :lol: 

The reason that I ask, I'm pretty sure the Viper is rated for 250 lbs. I went with the Goliath for my own peace of mind (plus, I exceed the Viper weight limit by a smidge  ).

I don't think you'll have any problems, regardless. I'm fairly certain that my Goliath shares the same platform with the Viper and only the climber part is larger.

Congrats on your purchase. Mine sleeps quite well. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim, just how big a boy are ya'? :lol:
> 
> The reason that I ask, I'm pretty sure the Viper is rated for 250 lbs. I went with the Goliath for my own peace of mind (plus, I exceed the Viper weight limit by a smidge  ).
> 
> ...



Im 239 thank you very much :LOL2: It says it is rated for 300 pounds.

Last Viper I had broke 10 feet up in the tree :shock:


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 25, 2009)

wear your safety gear!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2009)

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, just how big a boy are ya'? :lol:
> ...



Now that I think back, that's right. I figured my 250 in street clothes combined with my 40 lbs of clothing, weaponry and unneccessary junk that I normally carry up a tree with me would be pushing closer to the max. weight limit than I cared for. My climber/seat is bigger than the Viper which helps out a bunch when I have my bulky cold weather gear on.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

you'll like it they are nice

i was messing with one in a pawn shop the other day and couldnt get over how light they are compared to my "ole man"


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new stand! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 25, 2009)

Summit makes a great stand. I have a Cabelas Mega Bucks Viper (or something like that) made by Summit. It's just like a Viper Ultra with a gun rest but without the Rapid Climb Stirrups (before they were standard). If only I could see, let alone kill, a deer out of it :lol:


----------



## switchback (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new stand Jim. Be careful and use your harness.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

You're going to like that stand.. I've got the 180SS and that thing is sweet! I find myself catching zzz's in it a lot though..


----------

